# 意氣揚飛



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I came across this phrase on the lyrics of the SHE song 好心情 Just Be Yourself:

給自己卸了妝 給自己找點快樂
一個人也有好心情
跟著夢的節拍 每一天努力的我
一步一步追著未來

喜歡自己那麼*意氣揚飛*
表現到底哪個我
痛快淋漓感覺多舒活
天地多遼闊
(complete lyrics)

I wasn't able to find this phrase in the dictionary, but I did find an 意氣飛揚 entry in some online dictionaries... What do you think when you see this phrase? Is there another more correct one that comes to mind?

Any help is appreciated- thanks!

Disclaimer: I'm not learning to speak Chinese through song lyrics. I just like listening to Mandarin music and want to know what the lyrics mean to native speakers


----------



## SimonTsai

揚飛 is not absolutely wrong, but is uncommon; 飛揚 is what I am inclined to say. (Actually, I prefer 意氣風發.)


----------



## philchinamusical

Perhaps you know there is one song by Andrew Lloyd Webber for the musical Evita, named "High Flying Adored". So I think those four letters means "High Flying with High Spirits".

And as I've replied in another thread: "扬飞" is not the proper word but they "re-organized" it, for rhyming too, I suppose.


----------



## Jeupak

It means 意气风发, but not for rhyming (我，活，阔 etc. are the rhymes.)
The reorganization is grammatically right but 意气风发 is the correct idiom.
意气：Your mind or spirit.
飞扬：With a high level, flying.
风发：Blowing,  strong as (roaring) wind.


----------



## Skatinginbc

揚煙 (as in 眾香馥以揚煙) ==> 搖曳上升的煙從源頭飄起, 與源頭相連.
飛煙 (as in 六翮不動凝飛煙)  ==> 空中飄動的煙霧, 已脫離源頭.

揚眉 (as in 揚眉吐氣) ==> 眉沒脫離臉.
飛花 (as in 春城無處不飛花) ==> 花已脫離樹枝.

「飛揚」 (飛起來般地往上飄) 強調「揚」(往上飄, 像旗杆上綁的雞毛, 沒脫離旗杆) ==> 「意氣飛揚」是精神振奮，志氣高昂.  It reminds me of Freudian "_ego_" that is still bounded (沒脫離) by the reality principle even when seeking to please the desires of the _id_ and the _super-ego_.

「揚飛」(上揚而飛) 強調「飛」(空中飄, 像斷了線的風箏, 已脫離控制 beside oneself, out of control) ==> 「意氣揚飛」是得意忘形, 飄飄欲仙，吃了迷幻藥.  It reminds me of Freudian "_id_" that escapes (脫離) reality.

意氣飛揚 and 意氣揚飛 portray different "me".  到底該是哪個"我"?  The phrase 意氣揚飛 would lead (or mislead) me into thinking it is "_id_" that the author is talking about, and that "_Be yourself_" probably means "_to act according to one's basic, instinctual drives_" in the author's mind.


----------



## philchinamusical

Jeupak said:


> but not for rhyming (我，活，阔 etc. are the rhymes.)


这里可能表述不太清楚：rhyming不一定是指押韵，还有平仄。“飞扬”是1-2声结构，如果旋律到这里不是顺着的话，可能就需要改为“扬飞”这样的2-1声结构。


----------



## Jeupak

philchinamusical said:


> 这里可能表述不太清楚：rhyming不一定是指押韵，还有平仄。“飞扬”是1-2声结构，如果旋律到这里不是顺着的话，可能就需要改为“扬飞”这样的2-1声结构。



过分了啊……这东西和平仄有什么关系。
真说到平仄，这俩也全都是平声好不好 =。=
平上去入，这是四声。从来没听说阴平阳平还要区分的。
这种情况完全就是写歌词的说顺嘴了。
飞和扬都是一个意思，哪个在前面有什么区别。你能理解意思就行了，想那么多干嘛。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 「飛揚」強調「揚」(像旗杆上綁的雞毛, 沒脫離旗杆)
> 「揚飛」強調「飛」(像斷了線的風箏, 已脫離控制)


@Skatinginbc has contrasted the two for us clearly and precisely.


> 「意氣揚飛」是得意忘形, 吃了迷幻藥.


But 得意忘形 and 迷幻藥 seem not to work for me here: Either of the two carries something negative.


SimonTsai said:


> Actually, I prefer 意氣風發.


I would like to add that there exist some differences that make 意氣風發 probably unsuitable in the lyrics.

Since comparison and contrast is really not something that I am good at, I would simply point out here that 意氣風發 sounds more or less masculine. (It makes me think of '遙想公瑾當年，小喬初嫁了，雄姿英發'.)


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jeupak said:


> 飞和扬都是一个意思


的確, 許多情況,「揚」同「颺」(《康熙字典》鳥飛去曰颺), 有「飛」的意思. 「揚飛」讓我想起台語 「颺颺飛」(四處亂飛).  然而「意氣飛揚」的「飛揚」則類似「激昂」or 「風發」.  揚 = 激 or 發 (《傳》揚，激揚也; 又《增韻》發也).  激濺而散發的水, 仍被地心引力牽著線 (非斷了線), 飛不遠, 不像「颺」那樣可以飛去, 脫離控制.

這個「發」(as in 發揚光大), 就是發酵 (= 起酵) 的「發」, 是「起」的概念、


SimonTsai said:


> But 得意忘形 and 迷幻藥 seem not to work for me here: Either of the two carries something negative.


That is my indirect way of criticizing the author's improper change of the word order.


----------



## Jeupak

Skatinginbc said:


> 的確, 許多情況,「揚」同「颺」有「飛」的意思……
> 「意氣飛揚」的「飛揚」……飛不遠,。
> 「發」(as in 發揚光大)…… 是「起」的概念、



虽然没看明白你的引用，但是大体意思我明白了。
还是那句话：你想多了。
什么叫过度解读？这就是。
1. 在这里“飞”、“扬”意思相同。否则：
a）“飞”、“扬”在同一个词出现，难道“飞扬”就是飞在天上突然掉下来；“扬飞”就是这东西在天上晃荡晃荡，突然冲霄而去消失没影了吗？没这么讲究。
“飞扬”这个词很常用，从来没表达过“压抑，克制”，甚至“半途而废”的感觉。
假如我说“长发飞扬”，我关注的是她的头发在风中飞舞，而不是懊恼这头发怎么没从她脑袋上脱离出去，从而把她变成一个光头。
b）“扬飞”并不是汉语词组，至少不是常用的。这种情况下，应该考虑一下用错词组的可能性吧？
c）词义相同的词互换位置，对意思没有影响。这是在“飞”和“扬”是两个独立的动词的前提下说的。(而“飞扬”是词组。）
d）咱们再找找上下文吧。
“跟著夢的節拍，每一天努力的我/一步一步追著未來/喜歡自己那麼*意氣揚飛/*表現到底哪個我/痛快淋漓感覺多舒活/天地多遼闊”
忽略掉“表現到底哪個我”这句暧昧不明的，“我”追逐未来；“我”每天努力。
这里的情感是上升的。
后面，“我”痛快淋漓，“我”快活。 情感继续上升。
所以知道“我喜欢的这个“意气扬飞”是表示这种情感上升的状态的。
至于说，“我”的心情在这种上升的气氛下可不可以先是感觉到一点束缚不太自在，然后寻求自我的突破，最后无拘无束？可以。
我还可以说，“我”在突破了自我的这层束缚之后，“我”又一次被束缚住了，这次可能是有人要债，可能是工作搞杂了，可能“我”被外星人绑架了，等等等等，都可以。
但是这些都不是歌词表达到东西！
歌词就表现了一种上升的、昂扬的情感啊！！！(我为什么说“昂扬”不是“昂飞”啊！）
e）再说那句暧昧不明的话，“表现哪个我”。
这句话我有两种解读方式。
①“我”有两种状态，一种平凡，一种不凡，“我”在二者间犹豫不定，不知道应该“表现哪个我”。
②“我”知道自己的目标，并且坚定不移地践行，因此，“我”想对其他人展现“我”到底应该是“哪个我”。
我选②。你呢？

2.关于“发”。
从“意气风发”到“发酵”，你这个跨度……不是一个大就能说的了。合着您这意气是风里边发酵出来的？这得什么味啊……
古书这种用一个字解释另一个字的方法，歧义之大真不是一点半点。“起”这一个字在字典里多少解释呢……“起立”也有“起”，“起床”也有“起”，“您的意气在风里面起床”，有这说法吗？
或许“发酵”的“发”确实和“起”有点渊源吧。（发面用“面起子”。）
但是“风起”又是怎么回事？宋玉《风赋》：“风生于地，起于青蘋之末。”
风在刚刚生成的时候是十分微弱的。蝴蝶效应知道吧？就蝴蝶扇翅膀那强度。
难道您兴高采烈的时候，您的“意气”就只有这么一点点吗？
而关于这个“意气风发”的“发”，也是康熙字典，还有一个“揚也”的词条。而且这条还没有示例。
而“起”这条呢？“《廣韻》起也。《孟子》舜發於（亩犬）畝之中。”显然这里的“起”是“崛起”但意思，没错吧？

关于这种古书怎么看，反正我是弄不明白。
但成语的解释也没必要抠字眼，要看就整个词的。
“意气：意志和气概；风发：象风吹一样迅猛。形容精神振奋，气概豪迈。”——来自汉典 zdic.net
有这个就够了。

PS：以后不干这么无聊的事了。累瘫。


----------



## Skatinginbc

《廣韻》揚, 舉也。《釋名》起, 舉也。
《增韻》揚, 發也。《疏》起，猶發也。


Jeupak said:


> 《孟子》舜發於畎畝之中。


舜是從田野中被堯舉用，起而為天子的.


Jeupak said:


> 形容精神振奋


《漢典.振》舉起, 奮起.
《漢典.奮》提起，舉起.


Jeupak said:


> 虽然没看明白你的引用，但是大体意思我明白了。


你没看明白, 也沒有抓住大體意思. 或許是我辭不達意, 解釋不清.


----------



## Jeupak

Skatinginbc said:


> 《漢典.振》舉起, 奮起.
> 《漢典.奮》提起，舉起.


 当我说白话的时候，你又在引用什么古文？


Skatinginbc said:


> 《廣韻》揚, 舉也。《釋名》起, 舉也。
> 《增韻》揚, 發也。《疏》起，猶發也。
> .


我反对用一个字解释另一个字这种古典的方法。
同样是“扬”，你是“举”还是“发”？
“举”多少个意思，“发”多少个意思，云山雾罩的，谁知道你是指的哪个？


Skatinginbc said:


> 舜是從田野中被堯舉用，起而為天子的.
> .


孟子的这句话，你是对的。
就是句子不太通。“起而”，没见过这么用的。“发”一个字，到这里是两个词，“举用”，“起而”。
题外话，不说了。

如君所言，这里的“发”是“任用”的意思。
“发扬光大”的“发扬”，依照汉典的解释，“发展和提倡”。这是现代汉语。
显然这里的“发扬”的“发”并不是“任用”的意思。
因此，就是同样解释成“起”，这两个“起”也是不同的。
何况我并不同意将“发扬”的“发”解释成“起”。


Skatinginbc said:


> 或許是我辭不達意, 解釋不清.


关于“发扬”的“发”：
* 27. * 传扬；张扬。

关于“意气风发”的“发”：
* 61. * 犹发发。像疾风声。

发_词语「发」解释什么意思_发 的解释及出处 - 汉语大词典


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 是「起」的概念、


I deliberately and carefully chose the word 概念 'concept' to indicate a basic conceptual component of a word.  In other words, what I was discussing is a semantic feature (i.e., 發 is [+起]) or a component of the inherent concept evoked (e.g., 風呼呼吹隱含起風的概念 ( [+起]).  It is like saying 父 is [+男].  

Jeupak, on the other hand, kept arguing from a 代換 point of view.  It's like saying 父 is not equal to 男 and cannot be substituted with 男.

 Our discussions are 徒費脣舌 since they are 風馬不接, 牛頭不對馬嘴.


----------



## Jeupak

Skatinginbc said:


> I deliberately and carefully chose the word 概念 'concept' to indicate a basic conceptual component of a word.  In other words, what I was discussing is a semantic feature (i.e., 發 is [+起]) or a component of the inherent concept evoked (e.g., 風呼呼吹隱含起風的概念 ( [+起]).
> .


I don't think such a feature make any sense to explain a word.
I could also say that wind inherited some features from the sun for some thermodynamical reasons, but it doesn't make sense.
What you were trying to explain is a pice of junk.
此外，“概念”并不是术语。——如果我说错了，我等着你来打脸。
你对词的解释从根本上就错了。我已经引用了《汉语大词典》的解释。在网络上，我想也找不到更好的词典了。
Look it up, please!

“飞扬”还是“扬飞”都无关紧要，因为研表究明，汉字序顺并不定一影阅响读。

*Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.*


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jeupak said:


> “意气扬飞”是表示这种情感上升的状态的。





Jeupak said:


> I don't think such a feature make any sense to explain a word.


Your 上升 ("rise") is what I called [+起] ("rise").  We simply used different ways to describe the same concept.  If you don't think such a feature (i.e., 上升 or [+起] "rise") makes any sense, then you are criticizing your own explanation.


Jeupak said:


> “飞扬”还是“扬飞”都无关紧要，因为研表究明，汉字序顺并不定一影阅响读。


to bridge a gap ≠ to gap a bridge
起飛 ≠ 飛起; 不一定 ≠ 一定不
Indeed, “扬飞” is likely seen by the readers as a transposition from “飞扬”.  But my point was to demonstrate that such a transposition was morphologically flawed.  As I said:


Skatinginbc said:


> That is my indirect way of criticizing the author's improper change of the word order.


----------



## Jeupak

Skatinginbc said:


> Your 上升 ("rise") is what I called [+起] ("rise").


To use an ambiguous word makes no sense.


Skatinginbc said:


> "Go study logic, please!"


I'm working hard on it .



Skatinginbc said:


> But my point was to demonstrate that such a transposition was morphologically flawed.
> That is my indirect way of criticizing the author's improper change of the word order.


Sorry. I have mistaken it .

However, both 意气飞扬 and 意气扬飞 make sense not only because of the transposition.
扬飞 has delivered the same meaning as 飞扬, because 飞  is equal to 扬 in this phrase.
Above is my opinion.


----------

